# All in one remote?



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Are there any moderately priced, good, all-in-ones? I know of Harmony but know nothing more than that's a remote, lol.

I need one to control my tv, dvd player, tivo, and receiver.... if that's possible. Any links would be appreciated.

I know I can search myself, but I figure you guys that are in the loop on this kind of product could help me pinpoint what I need a bit quicker. 

Thanks.


----------



## Nass027 (Oct 25, 2006)

Yes me too! I've seen the bad reviews lately for Harmony since they have been taken over by Logitech.Any other thoughts?


----------



## NaamanF (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a Harmony 880. I really don't have any major complaints. Well if I did it would be the method that you use to program it. You have to use their web site and download the files to be loaded into the Harmony. Other than that it works pretty good. I really only bought it so I wouldn't have to explain to my Wife how to use all the remotes. Mission accomplished.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

NaamanF said:


> I really only bought it so I wouldn't have to explain to my Wife how to use all the remotes. Mission accomplished.


Exactly why I need one.


----------



## Infinity (Jun 28, 2005)

I have an RCA branded one that controls a cable box, TV, receiver, VCR, DVD player, and works on the old XBox (not the 360). It was easy to program and cost me about $20 at Meijer.


----------



## |Tch0rT| (May 7, 2005)

I have a Logitech Harmony 676 and I love it. It does everything I need it to do and more. I love the one button push to turn on everything and set the reciever and TV to the correct inputs. I don't mind the software once you get used to it. The only thing is until you get used to how to program it and get it to do what you want it to do it can feel fustrating or overwhelming but once you "get" how it works you're golden IMO.

Ryan


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Univeral Remote =  

The MX-810 is pretty awesome, but a bit pricey. They have a cheaper line though. They always work, not quirky like a harmony.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Any good stores to buy these from for cheap?


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

bikinpunk said:


> Any good stores to buy these from for cheap?


Ebay is your best bet. Also try www.remotecentral.com as a lot of installers that post there own their own shops and offer decent deals from time to time. Kinda like here....but for remotes.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Did you guys with wives buy remotes w/LCD screens or did you just teach them how to use the different device buttons? I have a cheap RCA learning remote ($15) but the wife still doesn't like using it...thought about getting an LCD learning remote to help plus I always thought they were cool....


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

niceguy said:


> Did you guys with wives buy remotes w/LCD screens or did you just teach them how to use the different device buttons? I have a cheap RCA learning remote ($15) but the wife still doesn't like using it...thought about getting an LCD learning remote to help plus I always thought they were cool....


I keep saying it, but no one seems to listen. URC MX-810. LCDs with touch screens are fancy and cool, but impractical. Hard button remotes allow you to feel where buttons are. A good logical hard button remote becomes familiar and you don't have to light up the screen and look at the remote in the middle of that movie or TV show.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

Bought my parents a Harmony 890 last year for Christmas. Got it from J&R, still expensive, but my less than msrp, about $15 more than ebay and I knew who I was dealing with. Has been great for them, no problems whatsoever, and worth every penny in its simplicity for them. The only thing I don't like about most of the Universals I looked at at the time was that you still needed to switch between devices, and the ones with Macros were either too expensive or too difficult for my technologically-challenged parents.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

birdie2000 said:


> Bought my parents a Harmony 890 last year for Christmas. Got it from J&R, still expensive, but my less than msrp, about $15 more than ebay and I knew who I was dealing with. Has been great for them, no problems whatsoever, and worth every penny in its simplicity for them. The only thing I don't like about most of the Universals I looked at at the time was that you still needed to switch between devices, and the ones with Macros were either too expensive or too difficult for my technologically-challenged parents.


The MX-810 works just like a harmony in operation and programming. Any of the URCs can be programmed to work as an activity based remote. Some can be difficult to program, the 810 was made to program easier. 

As a side note I wouldn't trade my MX-900 for anything Harmony/Logitech could ever come up with. I have plenty of experience with both and I love my URC.


----------



## birdie2000 (Jan 27, 2007)

I would personally choose a Universal for myself, but for my parents they need a button that says "Watch TV," "Watch Satellite" or "Watch DVD" and the buttons change to accomodate. At this time last year, I didn't see anything available from Universal with RF support that would do that and not cost more than a couple hundred dollars although I could have missed it.

My point is though that the Harmony remote that I bought has worked flawlessly and wasn't _that_ bad to set up. Some people do complain of problems with them, I've had none.


----------



## riceaterslc (Sep 9, 2007)

havok20222 said:


> URC MX-810. LCDs with touch screens are fancy and cool, but impractical.


x2 
once you get to know how to program them properly URC's have so much more potential than Harmony remotes. however, for 80% of the people out there, an 880 does just fine.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I looked at the mx-810.

Does it control tivo? Namely, what about the "guide" tivo has? I don't see any buttons on it that would do that.


----------



## SQdude (Mar 29, 2007)

I always liked the Philips Pronto models.

http://www.pronto.philips.com/

You can create custom pages and graphics (for buttons etc) per device.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Havok, I must be misunderstanding something because the mx-810 is $100+ and has an LCD touchscreen....


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.random-good-stuff.com/2006/10/27/gigantic-remote-control/


----------



## Slick (Sep 11, 2007)

So what do you guys like so much about this 810 over the harmon remotes? I've had a harmony for years and used/setup several for family friends and client's and never had a problem with them. To me they're about as easy to setup as it gets..even changing devices is a piece of cake...I just changed TV and DVD, took 5 minutes...then a new receiver, again 5 minutes max... Only things I don't like is all the buttons feel the same at night (does have a glow button but would prefer a different feel for all of them) and I'd like to be able to turn devices on/off independently without using the macros if I want to...like to turn the DVD player on to load a disc without switching the whole system over to DVD...


----------



## Kai Winters (Apr 28, 2007)

I have the Harmony/Logitech model 659 remote. I have had it for 3 years and it works nearly flawlessly.
Programming is easy if you are aware of the settings on your equiptment and how they will interact with each other for the desired activity.
Mine is a line of sight model so there are times when the macro does not work perfectly but the "help" button has always worked to correct the problem..."Watch TV" button is pushed and everything turns on but the tv so push "help" and it goes through the cycle to correct the problem.

My wife is technophobic when it comes to remotes but even she uses the remote and finds it easy to work.

I just added my son's XBox 360 yesterday and it took 10 minutes from start to finish and worked correctly right out of the box. 
I like how the Harmony site retains your settings too.

I paid $150 when I bought it in 2003 and the newer version...basically the exact same remote...is similarly priced. 
I have read, on home theater forums, that the 880 is a great remote and its' lcd screen is very cool compared to the 659 but I am unwilling to drop $250 just for a slimmer design and lcd screen butttttttt it was/is on sale at BB for $150.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

niceguy said:


> Havok, I must be misunderstanding something because the mx-810 is $100+ and has an LCD touchscreen....


It retails at $399, but you can probably find it online for MUCH cheaper ($200 or so I imagine.) It has a color LCD screen for your activities. The screen is NOT touch screen, it has hard buttons next to each activity or selection. 

It also has a very nice feel to it, the buttons are placed right where they need to be and are large enough and slick enough to slide from one function to another. One thing I didn't like as much about the harmony buttons is they are small and rather grippy. So finding the button you need is slightly more challenging, and moving from button to button isn't all together smooth.

You can control devices (power and special functions) without the need for macros, and every single button on the remote can be customized, not just a select few. 

The Harmony is a great remote, and they really set a new standard for how a universal should work and be programmed. However, the remote isn't without it's flaws. I have found them (especially some of the older ones) to be very quirky with certain gear. When they work, they work great. However if a certain function fails you have to go through a help menu to get you back where you need to be. Not so with the URC..... not that they ever fail once properly programmed anyhow.  Basically it takes everything the harmony does and can do, and does it much better. Thats all.


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I've personally been looking at the Harmony 880 (maybe overkill for me) or also the "Xbox 360" version of one of their other remotes. everything i want to do and seem to be inexpensive on ebay, amazon, or the usual online retailers.


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

Kai Winters said:


> I have the Harmony/Logitech model 659 remote. I have had ---snipped-----
> I paid $150 when I bought it in 2003 and the newer version...basically the exact same remote...is similarly priced.
> I have read, on home theater forums, that the 880 is a great remote and its' lcd screen is very cool compared to the 659 but I am unwilling to drop $250 just for a slimmer design and lcd screen butttttttt it was/is on sale at BB for $150.



You can get the Harmony 880 for 120 shipped from Dell, or buy a refurb on Ebay (From Logitech themselves) for 100 bucks.
If you dont like the button layout on the 880, the 670 is very nice-especially if you have a DVR/Tivo.


----------



## dtviewer (Dec 18, 2006)

Slick said:


> So ---snipped----and I'd like to be able to turn devices on/off independently without using the macros if I want to...like to turn the DVD player on to load a disc without switching the whole system over to DVD...



You can do that easily-just press the device button on the remote, hit dvd, then it will control the dvd player without the macros. Hit device again to go back to where you were. Easy.


----------



## zukiaudio (Jan 31, 2007)

http://www.woot.com/


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

^That's the one I currently have but don't really care for except it's the 815 instead of the 812 model....pain to capture the key functions of the original remotes which I haven't felt like retrying (though the batteries could be suspect I guess)...


Jeremy


----------



## Slick (Sep 11, 2007)

OK all your universal remote fans...I'm looking at the 650 or 850 as a gift...I've always given and used Harmony but all this URC hype and the fact that I don't like the layout of the new Harmonys...anyway what's the deal with the software? Will the programing software for the 650 or 850 be similiar to what I'm used to for the harmony? Basically all online or is it just a disk and stores your info in the computer you programed it on? What should I expect here...don't want to be left out to dry at my families house with a remote I can't program


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Slick said:


> OK all your universal remote fans...I'm looking at the 650 or 850 as a gift...I've always given and used Harmony but all this URC hype and the fact that I don't like the layout of the new Harmonys...anyway what's the deal with the software? Will the programing software for the 650 or 850 be similiar to what I'm used to for the harmony? Basically all online or is it just a disk and stores your info in the computer you programed it on? What should I expect here...don't want to be left out to dry at my families house with a remote I can't program


Not for those 2 no. The 850 is awesome but a real bear to program, i imagine the 650 is the same but I have no personal experience with it. It programs just like my 900 which took me some time to figure out the program. (it isn't web based.) The MX-810 is much easier to program, like the Harmony which is why I steer people towards that one. If you know how to program them, the 850, 900, 950 are VERY versatile though.


----------



## Slick (Sep 11, 2007)

Ahh crap...that 810 is way more remote than my family needs...even at my dealer cost that's more than I need...all I need is a few macros so they can hit watch tv etc, a guide button for the dish and volume etc...might have to look back at harmon....really don't want to get up to the 810 to get a remote that's easy to program...


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

ive got the harmony 555 and its fantastic. only issue is that it cant control my dish receiver since its remote uses both ir and something else. theres a way to get it to work but im fine with using the 2nd remote.


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

I just got my Logitech Harmony Xbox edition remote for christmas and I've already fallen in love with in. Setup is incredibly easy and it controls nearly everything i have. It does not have bluetooth, so it wont power up my wii and i dont believe it will power up the PS2 either, but those are of no issue to me. I love the ease of setting up "activites". one push of a button, and my tv and receiver are turned on, switched to the necessary inputs, and the source is turned on. Now i just need to hide the thing so my roommates dont destroy it


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

I have $50 in BB gift cards to spend... what do you guys suggest I buy from there, remote wise? I don't mind putting some cash in to make the difference, either.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

I've had every remote under the sun and the harmony is by far the best one out there. DO NOT get the harmony 1000 though, the square one with a lcd screen in the middle. its cumbersone and very slow to operate. my favorite and I have 3 of them is the 659 believe it or not because of the way the buttons stick out. thee 880 comes in second.


----------



## SQKid89 (Feb 22, 2007)

while the 880 is the one i would have realllllly liked, the xbox (i believe a variation of the 550?) does everything i could have hoped for. if you have the funds available, go for the 880.


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

Logitech's Harmony series is the Mac or iPod of remotes: easy to set up, intuitive to use, and they just work.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

DS-21 said:


> Logitech's Harmony series is the Mac or iPod of remotes: easy to set up, intuitive to use, and they just work.


I disagree about the "they just work" statement. I have encountered plenty of issues with them. I agree they are easy to setup, they are fairly intuitive to use but there are better. For the money, there isn't much better, but they aren't even close to the best working, most intuitive remote out there.


----------



## Slick (Sep 11, 2007)

ended up gettin my dad another harmony,670...worked like a charm...again...actually programed it at my place and put it back in the box for xmas..opened it up and started using it right then, easy as it gets.


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

I was trying to decide between the 670 and 880 today...


----------



## DS-21 (Apr 16, 2005)

havok20222 said:


> I disagree about the "they just work" statement. I have encountered plenty of issues with them. I agree they are easy to setup, they are fairly intuitive to use but there are better. For the money, there isn't much better, but they aren't even close to the best working, most intuitive remote out there.


So what's better, exactly. Keep in mind that some of us think that spending more than $200 for a remote is utterly irrational.

I've had nothing but positive experience - except for the overly-sensitive wheel that serves in lieu of directional buttons - with my 676. And their Mac software is really quite good.


----------



## haibane (Sep 29, 2005)

The harmony remote I can vouche for if you are willing to spend the cash. Personally its not my remote so I never took the time to learn it too well, but it has the features.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

DS-21 said:


> So what's better, exactly. Keep in mind that some of us think that spending more than $200 for a remote is utterly irrational.
> 
> I've had nothing but positive experience - except for the overly-sensitive wheel that serves in lieu of directional buttons - with my 676. And their Mac software is really quite good.


http://cgi.ebay.com/Universal-Remot...ryZ61323QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

If you are computer SAVVY. and good at figuring out things. (That one doesn't program too easy.) If not, for the $200 a harmony is just fine. I just get tired of hearing nothing but praise for these remotes when they aren't all that great. They are cheaply built, the buttons suck, and they are quirky. Don't get me wrong, they work well and can't be beat for the price. However they aren't the best hard button remotes out there, not by a long shot.


----------



## foosman (Oct 14, 2007)

I have the Harmony 1000, the big boy on the block, and it works great. I find myself changing equipment fairly often so it's now sitting in the box with all the stuff that came with it. Might sell it if anyone is interested. Cost 500.00 at bestbuy. Make me an offer.


----------



## BigRed (Aug 12, 2007)

so Havok, you really think the mx900 is better than a harmony? The only problem I have had with the harmony is initial setup. sometimes you have to add delays etc to get things to work perfect, BUT, after that, I have yet to find something that is faster in changing channels, switching devices etc. 

I have tried remotes that are hundreds of dollars more and did'nt come close.


----------



## havok20222 (Sep 5, 2007)

BigRed said:


> so Havok, you really think the mx900 is better than a harmony? The only problem I have had with the harmony is initial setup. sometimes you have to add delays etc to get things to work perfect, BUT, after that, I have yet to find something that is faster in changing channels, switching devices etc.
> 
> I have tried remotes that are hundreds of dollars more and did'nt come close.


A properly programmed MX-900 and a Harmony aren't even in the same league. I wouldn't feel this strongly about it if I didn't have ample experience with both devices. Although, I have more harmony experience than with my URC. I LOVE the URC I have, other than initial programming which was a HUGE pain in the ass. Its one of those remotes where I should have had URC training to use their software, but instead I just decided to wing it.  Camped out on the www.remotecentral.com forums for about a week with some questions, as a lot of pro installers hang out there for macro/discrete codes and general questions and eventually I was able to get it to my liking. I am about to re-program it again to make it slightly more intuitive than it already is. The only issue I currently have is with my TV, not the remote itself. My older Panasonic LCD does not have discrete codes for each input, so i have to do a custom macro for changing inputs. No big deal really, it works, but discrete codes would be quite helpful. 

Goto www.remotecentral.com and ask them what they think of the MX-900/910/950/980 compared to the Harmony. They are like the DIY of the remote world, and can define it better that I can.

I'd like to stress again though that the MX-900 is designed for installers. Its a PAIN IN THE ASS to program. I'm going to see if my work can arrange a class of some sort, though i doubt it.


----------

